# AS Sierra Group Buy - Closed



## kent4Him (May 8, 2008)

5/10 - I am closing the orders and placing the order this morning.

**************
I was holding off doing another group buy until I sold another pen.  Well, I just sold a $125 fountain pen.  So, I am holding a smallish group buy for Sierras, Sierra Vistas and Sierra Clicks.  Here are the details:

I am adding a 2% load to cover the cost of shipping to me.  Any remaining money gets sent to IAP as a thank you for using the sight.

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. 

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box.  I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.  There are some orders that I will know up front will fit in the smaller priority box.  I will let you know that when I confirm your total.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I no longer require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. However, I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.  Please post if you want the insurance.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *I will only use global flat rate priority shipping from the USPS.  Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI,   *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*Sierra Ballpoint Pen* 
	Chrome	BHW-172	 $4.95 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-173	 $9.85 
	Platinum 	BHW-174	 $8.35 
	Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-178	 $10.05 

Sierra Bushings		 20A 	 $6.00 
Sierra Tubes  BHWT-529 	 $0.49 

*Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen* 
	Chrome	BHW-476	 $6.66 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-477	 $11.30 
	Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-478	 $13.20 

Sierra Vista Bushings		 70A 	 $6.00 

*Sierra Click Ballpoint* 
	Chrome	BHW-156	 $5.70 
	Gold Titanium	BHW-157	 $10.90 
	Black Titanium	BHW-158	 $10.90 
	Platinum	BHW-159	 $8.00 

=============================
Total - 125/7/42   Pens/Bushings/Tubes

Mine - 20/1/0
Jarheaded - 20/0/0
roddesigner - 15/1/5 Paid
Paul in OKC - 5/0/10
gatornick - 15/1/10
BruceK - 6/1/5 Paid
bobm - 12/0/0
Jim15 - 4/0/0 Paid
Timbo - 6/1/2
Modelmaker - 2/1/0
Wudwrkr - 20/1/10


----------



## roddesigner (May 8, 2008)

Chris can extra tubes be ordered
John


----------



## Jarheaded (May 8, 2008)

Chris,
 I'm in for some.
Chrome BHW-172 $4.95 x10
Chrome BHW-156 $5.70 x5
Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90  x5
Is it possible for you to send me a total?
Thank you


----------



## kent4Him (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roddesigner_
> 
> Chris can extra tubes be ordered
> John



Tubes for the regular sierra and vista's yes.  Not for the click.  They are not available yet from AS.


----------



## roddesigner (May 8, 2008)

Chris
4  Chrome BHW-172 $4.95
3  Platinum BHW-174 $8.35
3  Gold Titanium BHW-173 $9.85
1  Sierra Bushings 20A $6.00
2  Platinum BHW-159 $8.00
3  Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90
5  Extra tubes for regular sierras 
Please send PM with total
Again thanks for doing this
John


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 8, 2008)

I'd like 5 of the clicks 
Chrome BHW-156 @ $5.70 each,
and 10 tubes for the regular Sierras.
Thanks.


----------



## gatornick (May 8, 2008)

I would like to get:

8 - Chrome BHW-172 $4.95                      
4 - Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $10.05  
2 - Chrome BHW-476 $6.66                      
1 - Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-478 $13.20  
1 - Sierra Vista Bushings 70A $6.00           
5 - Sierra tubes
5 - Vista tubes

Thanks alot for doing this.  I just got a decent order and needed these.  I really appreciate it.  Nick


----------



## BruceK (May 8, 2008)

2 - Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $10.05 
2 - Gold Titanium BHW-477 $11.30 
2 - Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-478 $13.20 
1 - Sierra Vista Bushings 70A $6.00 
5 - Vista tubes
PM me the total, Thanks!


----------



## jbpaul (May 8, 2008)

Can I order the Gold Ti/Black Ti Sierra BHW-179 ?

Thanks,


----------



## BruceK (May 8, 2008)

jbpaul, those are out of stock.

http://www.arizonasilhouetteinc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=1726


----------



## bobm (May 9, 2008)

I would like to add to your group buy:

Sierra Ballpoint Pen 
8 each Chrome BHW-172 @ $4.95 
2 each Gold Titanium BHW-173 @ $9.85 
2 each Platinum BHW-174 @ $8.35 

 I will be paying by PayPal...
Let me know how total....
what is the estimated shipping time?

Thanx
Bob


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2008)

Chris I would like:
1- Chrome BHW-156 $5.70 
1- Gold Titanium BHW-157 $10.90 
1- Black Titanium BHW-158 $10.90 
1 -Platinum BHW-159 $8.00 

Sub total = $35.50
Shipping  = $ 8.95
             _____
            $44.45
Paypal      $ 1.65

Total =     $46.10

Thank you,


----------



## Timbo (May 9, 2008)

Chris I would like:
3 - Gold Titanium BHW-173 $9.85 
3 - Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $10.05 
1 - Sierra Bushings 20A $6.00 
2 - Sierra Tubes BHWT-529 $0.49 

Sub total = $66.68
Shipping  = $ 8.95
------------------
            $75.63
Paypal    = $ 2.59
------------------
Total     = $78.21

Thanks


----------



## Modelmaker (May 10, 2008)

Sierra Ballpoint Pen
Chrome BHW-172 $4.95 -Quantity of 2
Sierra Bushings 20A $6.00 - Quantity of 1
PM me a total please, I can't do math this morning.

Chris, can I pick it up instead of you shipping? I'm local.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 10, 2008)

Chris,
I just saw you were closing this morning, it's 8:00am here on the west coast. 
If its not too late, Here is my order:

5  - Chrome BHW-172 $4.95
10 - Sierra Tubes BHWT-529 $0.49
6  - Chrome BHW-476 $6.66
1  - Gold Titanium BHW-477 $11.30
1  - Sierra Vista Bushings 70A $6.00
8  - Platinum BHW-159 $8.00 

If I am too late, just let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 10, 2008)

i'm definitely too late, is there such a thing as 2 toned gold like the 2 toned chrome. Was planning on bog oak on the chrome and yew burl on the gold, anyway i can get them again


----------



## kent4Him (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> i'm definitely too late, is there such a thing as 2 toned gold like the 2 toned chrome. Was planning on bog oak on the chrome and yew burl on the gold, anyway i can get them again



Not that I know of.


----------



## kent4Him (May 12, 2008)

We everyone.  The order was placed on Saturday.  I would guess that they will ship it today.  A few have not paid yet, so get those paypals in.


----------



## kent4Him (May 12, 2008)

Just received an email saying that they have shipped the order.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 12, 2008)

thats a shame could just picture how it would look in my head. 





> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kent4Him (May 13, 2008)

I got the shipping notice last night.  Scheduled delivery is Friday.  I'll try to get it all out so I can put them in the mail on Saturday.  I'm leaving Saturday for a graduation and won't be back until Sunday night.  If I don't get your's out on Saturday, it should go out on Monday.


----------



## kent4Him (May 19, 2008)

Arrived Friday.  Sorry, I didn't have time to print shipping before we had to leave for the weekend.  I have everything packaged and I will ship today.


----------



## kent4Him (May 19, 2008)

!@#$%^%$&^*

I didn't realize that the latest postal rate hikes were impacting Priority prices.  Not a big deal.  That's just one more reason that I add a load to the cost.  I'll send the postal refunds out later today.  Nobody needs to send me any additional money for the postal increases.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that with shipping out some vises for today,that the priority flat rate box had gone up!


----------



## kent4Him (May 20, 2008)

Everything is shipped and refunds are sent.  Had a great time with modelmaker when he came to pick up his kits last night.  This one is closed.  Thanks.


----------



## Timbo (May 21, 2008)

My kits arrived today.  Thanks for the cool extras!


----------



## wudwrkr (May 21, 2008)

Chris,
Mine came in today also!  Perfect timing!


----------



## roddesigner (May 22, 2008)

Chris received mine again thanks for doing this big job well done
John


----------



## gatornick (May 22, 2008)

I got mine.  Thanks alot for doing this.  Thanks to you and AS for the extras.


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2008)

Chris, received my order. Thanks for doing the buy and the extras.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 23, 2008)

Got mine too. Thanks!


----------

